# Cómo instalar mandos universales a ford escort mk7



## karlitoz (Mar 15, 2013)

hola amigos aprovecho para presentarme soy nuevo en el foro  mi pregunta es la siguiente aver si me pueden ayudar ya que el problema me trae de cabeza... compre un cierre universal que consta de un modulo y dos mandos ¿donde tengo que conectar para que este aparato haga las funciones de abrir y cerrar el vehiculo a distancia?


----------

